# Saban to UGA!



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

What say you?  UGA can afford him, but the Bama boys are too blind to see that UGA is his dream job.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes. He will go to uga.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

he wants to take his HOME state to the top.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

crack is whacked.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2012)

I heard the moving truck is already backed up to his door. And guess what? Kirby is coming with him. I even heard muschamp will be on staff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I heard the moving truck is already backed up to his door. And guess what? Kirby is coming with him. I even heard muschamp will be on staff.



Yep, he's getting the old LSU crew back together. Jimbo and Dooley are on board too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2012)

*Oh sure*

Jet just took off heading eastbound. 


Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Make fun all you want you boys will be heart broke when Daddy Saban is in red and black....... Yes Sah Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Make fun all you want you boys will be heart broke when Daddy Saban is in red and black....... Yes Sah Go Dawgs!!!!!!



Christmas in October! Champ-ion-ships are coming to town!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2012)

Just heard that Don Leebern has ordered all the trucks at Georgia Crown distributing to be loaded with the finest beer, wine and liquor and to have it all staged at a private airstrip in Athens for an all night Saban celebration.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2012)

Meltdown in full effect in uga land.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Christmas in October! Champ-ion-ships are coming to town!



Mmm Hmm the bammers will be tear down the goal post in t town when daddy saban is driving his new UGA ford truck to Athens every morning......... I cant wait!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Just heard that Don Leebern has ordered all the trucks at Georgia Crown distributing to be loaded with the finest beer, wine and liquor and to have it all staged at a private airstrip in Athens for an all night Saban celebration.



I heard that Ol'Red was going to grow his hair long in celebration of the move. (that is hair as in singular)


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

WMAC in Macon is reporting that negotiations with Saban's agent are under way.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mmm Hmm the bammers will be tear down the goal post in t town when daddy saban is driving his new UGA ford truck to Athens every morning......... I cant wait!



He's bringing the hedge trimmers too. Gonna put that statue the bammers give him at the 50yrd line on the home side.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard that Ol'Red was going to grow his hair long in celebration of the move. (that is hair as in singular)



Now thats funny...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> He's bringing the hedge trimmers too. Gonna put that statue the bammers give him at the 50yrd line on the home side.



He better get it out quick because when then bammerss find out this will happen they will tear it down like the did Sadam Insanes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He better get it out quick because when then bammerss find out this will happen they will tear it down like the did Sadam Insanes!!!!!!!!



Naw, they'll just pony up another million and the good times will continue to roll.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

Just heard on the scanner Nathan Deal has ordered the state patrol to have a rolling road block on I-20.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, they'll just pony up another million and the good times will continue to roll.



We can roll the $$$$$ too cuz. Bama aint the only one with $$$$$$$$$$! Plus Nicky loves this state......... Yall will be fine yall could get Dooley to head down from Knoxville.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2012)

I think they are in talks with Kristin Saban as she seems to have more fight in her than the UGA players.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

Glen Burns is going to have his red F-150 on the radar rolling down I-20 like they do Santa on Christmas Eve.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Just heard on the scanner Nathan Deal has ordered the state patrol to have a rolling road block on I-20.



Shhh there will be anachy in T town!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Just heard that between 10 and 15 Bamer players are planning on transferring to UGA.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

Saban had conversations with Petrino today on how to take the opposite route of what he did in the middle of the night to get to UGA.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just heard that between 10 and 15 Bamer players are planning on transferring to UGA.



They were planning on wearing red shirts anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Looters in the streets of t town. Cousins geting divorced, a walmarts being over run. Welcome to Athens Nick! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just heard that between 10 and 15 Bamer players are planning on transferring to UGA.



He doesn't need to take any players. The talent is already at UGA, just needs to be coached up. If it were being done by the current staff you guys would not want CMR gone.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Looters in the streets of t town. Cousins geting divorced, a walmarts being over run. Welcome to Athens Nick! Go Dawgs!



I can amost hear the trailer doors slamming and the magnets flying through the air like frisbees.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> I can amost hear the trailer doors slamming and the magnets flying through the air like frisbees.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

fairhope said:


> He doesn't need to take any players. The talent is already at UGA, just needs to be coached up. If it were being done by the current staff you guys would not want CMR gone.



Bro, just step back. These Dawgs are on a tear.  Remember when they hated Saban?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Them old boys down there will sure enough be rough on me now when I visit.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bro, just step back. These Dawgs are on a tear.  Remember when they hated Saban?



I just want me some titles. I'll send Jimmy Swaggart a little money for my sins.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bro, just step back. These Dawgs are on a tear.  Remember when they hated Saban?



I never hated Saban. I told Davey Mills this morning to find one post where I said I hated Saban. Saban will be UGA's fb saviour!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Them old boys down there will sure enough be rough on me now when I visit.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonder if he will bring Kirby Smart with him?


----------



## antique41 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick has to pay for that 11 million dollar spec house he built up here in Rabun County!


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

antique41 said:


> Nick has to pay for that 11 million dollar spec house he built up here in Rabun County!



I'm sure we can find that in between the cushions in our alumni's Rv's


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I never hated Saban. I told Davey Mills this morning to find one post where I said I hated Saban. Saban will be UGA's fb saviour!



That was aimed more at Riprap. 
Nice sig-line, by the way.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

antique41 said:


> Nick has to pay for that 11 million dollar spec house he built up here in Rabun County!



Come home Nicky!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!! There is hope on the horizon!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was aimed more at Riprap.
> Nice sig-line, by the way.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was aimed more at Riprap.
> Nice sig-line, by the way.



Hate is such a strong word. I may have said liar before.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

The mods are lurking yall keep it clean


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The mods are lurking yall keep it clean



I may have strong language tomorrow if my Saban is not in Athens.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Good grief......... you boys are on a roll around here I see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Hate is such a strong word. I may have said liar before.



My bad. 
Want my autographed pic of Nick? You can cross out the "To Robert" part. 
I'm keeping the football though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Good evening Unicoi.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief......... you boys are on a roll around here I see.



yez wez haz


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My bad.
> Want my autographed pic of Nick? You can cross out the "To Robert" part.
> I'm keeping the football though.



Rub it in. I'll have my own one day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Rub it in. I'll have my own one day.



Saban will make it happen


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2012)

Just think what it's going to feel like walking in to the Athens Wal-Mart with that crystal ball on display.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Just think what it's going to feel like walking in to the Athens Wal-Mart with that crystal ball on display.



We promise not to bust into a million pieces like they did.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Just think what it's going to feel like walking in to the Athens Wal-Mart with that crystal ball on display.



Thats what it's all about right there!


----------



## cafish (Oct 9, 2012)

what ever makes yall forget last saturday(35 to 7) and whatever makes it where you can  dream and sleep


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Louisville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

cafish said:


> what ever makes yall forget last saturday(35 to 7) and whatever makes it where you can  dream and sleep



Whatever makes you forget that SC has never been and never will be the SEC Champion. You have not been in the ACC for years. OBC is gone in 2 years and you guys are back where you belong.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

cafish said:


> what ever makes yall forget last saturday(35 to 7) and whatever makes it where you can  dream and sleep



Get your head out of the sand cuz........ Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread is a waste of server space.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll say this, he'd win a national championship at Georgia!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 10, 2012)

I heard (from a very reliable source ) that Saban has a no competition clause; if he leaves Alabama before the end of his contract that he cannot coach for another SEC team for 10 years.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I heard (from a very reliable source ) that Saban has a no competition clause; if he leaves Alabama before the end of his contract that he cannot coach for another SEC team for 10 years.



Sounds like we got some folks worried.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2012)

Has the plane landed yet? Any black helicopters circling Athens. You guys hung over this morning from the celebration where the honored guest never showed up? Has reality hit you in the face yet that CMR is and will be your coach for the next 10 years which means maybe a 10 win season as long as there aren't more that a couple of ranked opponents on the schedule. If you want Championships in Athens, well I am sorry. If you want to see what Championships look like, just jump in your car and head to Ttown. Heck while you are there stop in Ttown menswear and pick you up some new threads. They have dressed alot of  champions there lately....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 10, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Has the plane landed yet? Any black helicopters circling Athens. You guys hung over this morning from the celebration where the honored guest never showed up? Has reality hit you in the face yet that CMR is and will be your coach for the next 10 years which means maybe a 10 win season as long as there aren't more that a couple of ranked opponents on the schedule. If you want Championships in Athens, well I am sorry. If you want to see what Championships look like, just jump in your car and head to Ttown. Heck while you are there stop in Ttown menswear and pick you up some new threads. They have dressed alot of  champions there lately....


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

Still worried I see? Yall couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

riprap said:


> Still worried I see? Yall couldn't sleep last night.



I think you must be talking about Brownceluse. Dat boy posted in like 20 straight threads right before he signed off.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you must be talking about Brownceluse. Dat boy posted in like 20 straight threads right before he signed off.



I hope he's OK this morning. All us Dawgs going to have to pull together to get through the tough times.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2012)

riprap said:


> Still worried I see? Yall couldn't sleep last night.



You are right, I couldn't sleep last night. All night I was worried about you guys celebrating something that will not happen and  falling into ways of the UGA football players and AD of getting drunk and driving. Just wondering who would need to be bailed out this morning and what color panties that you all were claiming to be your own that were found in your laps. Glad you are okay RipRap.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

David you got some bad info........ Saban to Athens! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you must be talking about Brownceluse. Dat boy posted in like 20 straight threads right before he signed off.



I've been on some meds for the past few days I hurt my back and then UGA loses and I'm sorry if I seem a little desperate because I AM!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

88% to 11% It looks like Saban coming to Athens!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread has been one of the most entertaining threads I have seen in a while. I can see where conclusions would be drawn about Saban and UGA. He does have a home there and he does spend alot of time there recruiting players, successfully I might add, that grew up UGA fans. Just think of all the instate talent that would remain instate if Saban were to leave the dynasty he has built for a challenge such as UGA.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

fairhope said:


> You are right, I couldn't sleep last night. All night I was worried about you guys celebrating something that will not happen and  falling into ways of the UGA football players and AD of getting drunk and driving. Just wondering who would need to be bailed out this morning and what color panties that you all were claiming to be your own that were found in your laps. Glad you are okay RipRap.



Yep, that drinking and driving and drugs ONLY happens at UGA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2012)

Saban will have more NC than the bear if he stays at bama.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Saban will have more NC than the bear if he stays at bama.



IF.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got a good shot at his fourth this year. Beef up the o line and next year is a good possibility for 5. The D will only be better next year and the offense will be improved. AJ could leave bama with 3 titles under his belt as a starting QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

I have sent a link to this thread to Sabans agent! The support is here!! Come home nick!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have sent a link to this thread to Sabans agent! The support is here!! Come home nick!



How many times did you vote?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> How many times did you vote?



Only once. Why do you ask?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Only once. Why do you ask?



You might have him a little worried...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You might have him a little worried...


----------



## jayandsam09 (Oct 10, 2012)

Too many times rip


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have sent a link to this thread to Sabans agent! The support is here!! Come home nick!



Hey Jeff do you think we will keep CMR around for our bowl game or go ahead, cut him loose and strart getting some of Saban'staff in place?


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2012)

it was 148 sayin yes, now it's back to 145??


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff do you think we will keep CMR around for our bowl game or go ahead, cut him loose and strart getting some of Saban'staff in place?



Richt is done, put a fork in him.  Hearsay has it Saban is looking forward to the prospect of coaching his dream job at UGA.  And that he always looked forward to coaching near home in the NG mountains.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> How many times did you vote?





brownceluse said:


> Only once. Why do you ask?



Want me to bump the poll results a little bit? Saban's eyes are glued to this thread. It might help.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff do you think we will keep CMR around for our bowl game or go ahead, cut him loose and strart getting some of Saban'staff in place?



I think we should let him stay and coach the bowl game. Then 3 men and a truck can roll and it get him out of Athens....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

chadair said:


> it was 148 sayin yes, now it's back to 145??



Sorry but i havent seen any changes in the results of this poll......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Want me to bump the poll results a little bit? Saban's eyes are glued to this thread. It might help.



T town will be turned upside down.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You might have him a little worried...



I'm never worried about desperate puppy fans


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'm never worried about desperate puppy fans



Nothing desperate about it. It's just what will happen. Yall could always go back after Rich Rod


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

Where is my new office again?


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2012)

The young men in Athens will be mesmerised just like these young men when the great one arrives.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

riprap said:


> Where is my new office again?





riprap said:


> The young men in Athens will be mesmerised just like these young men when the great one arrives.



I can't wait until the great one restores order back to fb in Athens. Only Nicky or Erk could do it!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Only once. Why do you ask?



He ask because Libs dont believe in voting just once.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> He ask because Libs dont believe in voting just once.



 They blame a terrorist attack on you tube videos too!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if Dooley picks up Bobo and brings him to Tennessee.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bro, just step back. These Dawgs are on a tear.  Remember when they hated Saban?



I thought most of them said he was a bad guy and didn't wnat him. Maybe if they can't get him they will get Urban Meyer  . I heard Bill Belicheck is  a good HC too maybe they could get him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I thought most of them said he was a bad guy and didn't wnat him. Maybe if they can't get him they will get Urban Meyer  . I heard Bill Belicheck is  a good HC too maybe they could get him.



I'm thinking Charlie Weiss he was good to us last year.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing desperate about it. It's just what will happen. Yall could always go back after Rich Rod



I heard (from a very reliable source  ) that Saban was hiring Richt as the new Alabama morality and ethics leader; he might also have some sideline duty like making sure no one dumps gatorade on Saban prematurely.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 11, 2012)

Announcement just made...unreal.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I heard (from a very reliable source  ) that Saban was hiring Richt as the new Alabama morality and ethics leader; he might also have some sideline duty like making sure no one dumps gatorade on Saban prematurely.



That what Richts primary roll will be when Nicky gets to Athens. I think Richt is great for UGA just not for UGA fb. Saban needs the balance of a guy like Richt to make sure he is never without emotion.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 11, 2012)

Roll Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Roll Dawgs!!



I like it!!!!!


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 11, 2012)

He already sold his GA lake home.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2012)

tigerfan said:


> He already sold his GA lake home.



Which one? He owns several.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Saban goes to UGAnda!!!*

The headline was:

Local News Headlines and Sources in UGAnda : 

National and Foreign News Headlines from Uganda ... something Alabama did shortly after Nick Saban landed in Tuscaloosa and started winning national championships.

Oh and...

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay Brown, Time to wake up. I am starting to worry about you bro. I know there are delusional fans in the UGA camp but I never thought that you were one of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Okay Brown, Time to wake up. I am starting to worry about you bro. I know there are delusional fans in the UGA camp but I never thought that you were one of them.



I never thought Obama would be elected but he did. People thought Noah was crazy then floods came..... Saban is coming to Athens I just know it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2012)

Some people believe that man never walked on the moon.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I never thought Obama would be elected but he did. People thought Noah was crazy then floods came..... Saban is coming to Athens I just know it.



Yea, who thought Saban was coming to bama? He said he wasn't.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I never thought Obama would be elected but he did. People thought Noah was crazy then floods came..... Saban is coming to Athens I just know it.



You still stuck on this idea? 
What happened, did you lose to Bye Week?


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2012)

The bye week is the one we circle in red every year. We get to sit back and hope a team that has beaten us loses so we can back into a division title. The coaches have more emotion this week than any other.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a feeling that we are going to have to out-bid Texas for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I got a feeling that we are going to have to out-bid Texas for him.



Yep Texas has deep deep deep pockets too.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yep Texas has deep deep deep pockets too.



The barn might be in the mix as well and we all know they have piles of money for "certain situations"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> The barn might be in the mix as well and we all know they have piles of money for "certain situations"



Nah Saban wouldnt coach for a team that cant figure out what their mascot is......


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 13, 2012)

On second thought....do we want a Coach that lost to a second rate team for Tejas.....?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> On second thought....do we want a Coach that lost to a second rate team for Tejas.....?



It was just a hickup. ramma jamma yella hamma......


----------

